# It's Friday... So Which Watch Are You Wearing??



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Seiko 6309 ( honest it is







)


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Today it is the Seiko Orange Monster on it's bracelet.... Tonight not quite sure yet!!!!!!

















Mike


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Hmm, I'll go with this thread as Jason beat K.I.T.T. to it by a few seconds it seems.

*CWC G10*


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh B*gger!!!!!!!


























































Fairplay though!!!





































I'm still wearing the Orange Monster...

Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry Mike....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Two Friday threads !

Both posted at 8.09am !

Today I am wearing this


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

O&W - "Pilot" for today. I hope, next Friday I will wear rlt17







C'mon Mr. postman..where are you?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Jason or Mike? Mike or Jason?







Jason it is.


















Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I hope you dont mind Mike but Ive merged the threads









I was trying to merge mine with yours but it went the other way
















Or did it?









Its your title but my post started it


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Jason or Mike? Mike or Jason?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmmmm..............looks like a Caravelle..........here's mine


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

I feel devastated...





















I'm an emotional wreck... Severe emotional damage... If it wasn't for the fact that I was beaten by a Seiko 6309 wearing guy I'd be feeling far worse....

I think you should send me that watch to cheer me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!






























That is a very nice 6309...














































Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> If it wasn't for the fact that I was beaten by a Seiko 6309 wearing guy I'd be feeling far worse....


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Jason...

Merged threads... Makes sense... otherwise it'll get confusing...!!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

RLT 17

Waheyyyyy..................

Still have not got a piccy though


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Still this, almost continiously since it arrived. It had been running a little fast so I've adjusted it. Now it is most impressive @ a few seconds slow when parked on its side overnight and a few fast when face up.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got my custom Seiko on again.

However waiting in the wings is another watch in the rather large, and wonderful, shape of a Glycine Lagunare 300m (pics soon). I'll probably wear this to the Leeds Rhino's match tonight. I need to modify a 24mm Rhino strap for it first - well it's got to be a Rhino strap for a Rhino's match hasn't it?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not working till this afternoon couldn`t decide which of these two watches vaguely similar in style to wear so this wonderful G10 recently purchased from Roy on the right wrist (BTW the strap is actually 19mm so fits perfectly, sorry pics not too good).....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

And this Mido with modified braided (ie I`ve sawn on a proper stainless Steel buckle) on the left wrist.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

And for this afternoon, when I`m at work and as it is the 11th today I thought it appropriate to wear my fantastic new RLT-11 11/50 (actually I`ve worn it everyday since getting last week














)......


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Is the term 'hirsute' applicable here?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Is the term 'hirsute' applicable here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gather some of my Mothers family lived in the far east up to WWII, I have worried that someone might have become too friendly with an Orangutan


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

This one for the day, the other one only for swimming. Oh gawd, I like the Orfina.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Well, you asked what I am wearing


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Like the strap Paul...Thats what Im looking for for the '17.

Are you pleased with it?


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Today I've mostly bin wearin' the Yao O&W I got from John. Haven't got a pic yet, sorry!

As it happens, its pretty well been on my wrist since I got it, I think John must have put some super glue on the back before SD'ing it to me









Have a good weekend gents

Richard.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The budget solution at the moment.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Ooooh you've got lovely hands Stan!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Well, you asked what I am wearing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An "Omega 1894" .... well done Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Rich, not bad for Â£16.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> An "Omega 1894" .... well done Paul



















We need a stirrer smiley


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm wearing this.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Like the strap Paul...Thats what Im looking for for the '17.
> 
> Are you pleased with it?
> 
> ...


Yep Jason - like it very much.

I've heard this link to the Omega 1984. What do they look like?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> What do they look like?












Exactly like the RS but with Omega on the dial...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This is an Omega 1894


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> I'm wearing this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What colour is that dial exactly Roy?

It looks silver there. However on the sales page it gives black or brown.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wearing this.
> ...


It is silver as stated on the sales page.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

17 Jewel Manual wind Unitas 6498 with decorated Geneve stripes, blue screws and the Limited edition number inscribed on the winding wheel.

40mm All steel mat finished case with display back.

Silver with pale green luminous figures and hands.

Supplied on a 20mm Black or Brown Oiled leather strap.

Limited Edition of only 30 Pieces.

Brand new in box with 12 Months Mechanical warranty.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I see I missed out the word Dial. I have added it now.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> This is an Omega 1894
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOh.............


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Paul, that one that John posted is an Omega reissue of the original from years ago, I think the rose gold case sets it of very well,









Bloody Romans though


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

best pic of the 17 yet Roy.









Been at work and the Slava is holding it's own very well.

Just got in and haven't changed yet.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


So it does









I was just looking at the drop down box.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Paul, that one that John posted is an Omega reissue of the original from years ago, I think the rose gold case sets it of very well,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I the only one in this place that doesn't mind Romans?

They're not my first choice of dial marker. However I can live with them.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Am I the only one in this place that doesn't mind Romans?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Err you and Alex I think Paul, Big ben for romans yes but not on my wrist!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Been off-work for a couple of days with the worstest, rottenest cold I have had in years.

This one always cheers me.

Roger


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Paul, that one that John posted is an Omega reissue of the original
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I posted the wrong pic

try this link

1945 Cal. 30T2SCrg 

I don't often go for Romans myself .... but the original Omega is a beauty IMO


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I agree John, I had one four years ago.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

6309 diver on one of Roy's oiled leather straps.Comfy or what


----------



## caitlin tips (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi everybody,

I'm in bed just now but I made my daddy promise he'd show you my new watch for you all to see. He says I can't wear it much though cos when I'm old like mummy it will be worth a lot of penny's if I keep it nice. he says it's MIB but I don't know what that means but I like the doggy his arms go round. Daddy says to tell you it has Great Britain on the dial

























I hope to show you more of my watches when daddy buys them for me


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice watch Caitlin well done.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> best pic of the 17 yet Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with you about Roy`s 17 photo Paul









Glad the Slava`s doing well, as mentioned elsewhere on the forum I really like these watches, have you tried freeing up the bezel yet?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

caitlin tips said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'm in bed just now but I made my daddy promise he'd show you my new watch for you all to see. He says I can't wear it much though cos when I'm old like mummy it will be worth a lot of penny's if I keep it nice. he says it's MIB but I don't know what that means but I like the doggy his arms go round. Daddy says to tell you it has Great Britain on the dial
> 
> ...


Hi Caitlin, welcome to the forum.









That's a very fine watch, I hope you enjoy it.







XXX


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Glad the Slava`s doing well, as mentioned elsewhere on the forum I really like these watches, have you tried freeing up the bezel yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, no probs with my bezel and your right the crystal does move with it









Amazed at the time keeping as well, for a Â£20 25J auto it's fantastic. I'd say about 5 to 10 secs a day!

I bought Alan's little russian lot and theres a gold one with the same movement. I'll try and get a picture up tomorrow.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great watch Catlin reminds me of the Disney Mickey Mouse watch Argos sell







welcome to the Forum BTW


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad the Slava`s doing well, as mentioned elsewhere on the forum I really like these watches, have you tried freeing up the bezel yet?
> ...


 I was supprised at the time keeping myself both mine are on a par with yours.I really think these are great value, with an individual style which is very







IMHO also love the faces eg on the blue one how it isn`t just plain but changes as it catches the light







BTW I`ve got mine on (you`ll never guess) HDN`s black for the white face and blue for the blue these straps really suit them


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I hope to show you more of my watches when daddy buys them for me


At the present rate Catlin, your nice new loft extension will be full of Timexi....

Say hi to your dad for me...


----------

